# Emerald Urethane



## Rvidallon757

Just bought a new Graco Pro Comp 9.5 which comes with a 3m needle by default but comes with a 4 and 5.

If someone has used this setup and shot Emerald U for cabinets doors what setup worked best for you.

and for PPG Break Through

Thx

Rick V


----------



## mug

I finally decided to purchase one also ( just the pro contractor 9.5) Took it out of the box and looks super easy to use. I made the investment as I have about 60 doors to do and huge Kitchen with multiple islands etc. 
Probably will use this weekend a bit.

On my cheap hvlp I always thinned the low voc Breakthrough 4 oz to a quart. Just water. 
Flowed out beautifully on horizontal. Have to be careful on frames.
Just be sure to clear coat the Breakthrough because it won't hold up as others have mentioned.


----------



## Tprice2193

@Rvidallon757 I have the old model Graco 4900 4 stage with a new Graco gun like the one that comes with the Procomp 9.5. I run the turbine wide open with the #4 set. I thin the Emerald Trim about 25 percent. The sheen is decreased by this level of thinning. The strength of the finish is still retained. I have only done one set of cabinets with Emerald Trim but the results were more than satisfactory.


----------



## Rvidallon757

Thank you guys very much for your input! Right now I cant offer Oil and Lacquer systems to my customers so I am limited to waterborne products unless I can do the cabinets onsite.
I read that Breakthrough actually used to have the Urethane Resins shame they took it out.
Anyways I do offer a clear coat and try to educate the customer why they need to be cleared. I will be actually putting a clear coat over the Emerald. I will go ahead and do a test run with the # 3, then the number 4.

I have an extra Graco Edge Plus II gun for sale super cheap if anyone needs one.


----------



## mDUB562

Rvidallon757 said:


> Just bought a new Graco Pro Comp 9.5 which comes with a 3m needle by default but comes with a 4 and 5.
> 
> If someone has used this setup and shot Emerald U for cabinets doors what setup worked best for you.
> 
> and for PPG Break Through
> 
> Thx
> 
> Rick V


I saw about 20 different people apply this stuff on trim with different brushes and rollers and it all looked perfect. The key is to respect that data sheet. No small tips that will destroy the product, no watering it down more than 5%, and no high pressure. Let the product do the leveling on it's own. I used a .311 tip on low pressure for doors and then mini roller'd the body and they look like the exact same finish.


----------



## Mace

What clear coat are you using? I thought about using a clear coat over Breakthrough or Emeral U but not sure what do get. Thought about a WB clear from General Finishes. 

I use my airless but recently got a new AAA and cant wait to get it going.

Thanks


----------



## woodcoyote

Mace said:


> What clear coat are you using? I thought about using a clear coat over Breakthrough or Emeral U but not sure what do get. Thought about a WB clear from General Finishes.
> 
> I use my airless but recently got a new AAA and cant wait to get it going.
> 
> Thanks



Careful on your clear coat. Make sure it doesn't yellow lighter/pastel finishes. Some, even water base, will add a tint of orange/yellow/amber to the finished product once you spray the sealer on it. 



Test test test. Better to know ahead of time than to find out on the job that it isn't compatible or that your running into issues. 


P.S.
The Emerald Urethane is pretty strong as is, once it finally cures out. I've done several cabinet jobs including just regular trim/doors and haven't had a call back based on severe coating damage. 4H pencil hardness means it cures out pretty hard.


----------



## mug

I just got some Emerald last week in Satin. It was for small office cabinets so I didn't plan of having to clear it. It applies pretty good and sprayed alright. However, It is extremely chalky feeling for a satin - even when rolled/brushed. Now I will have to add clear. 

How is the semi gloss in it?


----------



## jr.sr. painting

Semi gloss is a very nice product and very durable. Have used it on some high abuse items from cabinets to dresser drawers and no complaints yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttd

mug said:


> I just got some Emerald last week in Satin. It was for small office cabinets so I didn't plan of having to clear it. It applies pretty good and sprayed alright. However, It is extremely chalky feeling for a satin - even when rolled/brushed. Now I will have to add clear.
> 
> How is the semi gloss in it?


I quit using it for that very reason. Semi-gloss feels the same. Feels like a cheap wall paint. Maybe it is not like that sprayed. I understand SW is reformulating it, but not sure if its for that reason. I won‘t use it again until they correct that.


----------



## Masterwork

I like it sprayed. The semi. Haven't tried the satin.


----------



## Holland

It sprays (and rolls) well, and looks great, but def feels chalky to me.
They need to fix that. Agreed, it feels like wall paint.


----------



## WildBill

Holland said:


> It sprays (and rolls) well, and looks great, but def feels chalky to me.
> They need to fix that. Agreed, it feels like wall paint.


I agree 100 percent too chalky.


----------



## Holland

Very confusing having two WildBills.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Word on the street is that sw is reformulating it. The reformulation is supposed to address the chalky feel and bump up the sheen levels which is definitely needed. The new stuff is due out in the 3rd quarter of this year, I'm anxious to give it a spin.


----------



## fromthenorthwest

Definitely the dullest satin I've ever used. Sprayed some semi-gloss on a trim and door pack a while back and I thought it looked fantastic. Is prone to running though.


----------

